
Visual Studio 2015 CTP 5 Available - trickz
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2015/01/16/visual-studio-2015-cpt-5-now-available.aspx
======
putzdown
Does anyone know how the support for C++11 is looking in this version? It
would be pretty great if Microsoft could finally close [the
gap]([http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2014/06/11/c-11-14-fe...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2014/06/11/c-11-14-feature-
tables-for-visual-studio-14-ctp1.aspx)) on C++11 support a mere four years
after GCC and Clang completed their support for the standard. That would also
give some hope that Visual Studio might have full support for C++14 in a year
or two (which GCC and Clang have today). Is there an updated support chart
somewhere?

~~~
pjmlp
Microsoft is doing a mix of C++11 and C++14 support.

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Visual-Studio/Connect-
event-...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Visual-Studio/Connect-
event-2014/311)

Still, outside the open source world, from all vendors selling compilers,
Microsoft is the most up to date.

Before anyone mentions ICC, no not even version 15 is fully compliant.

[https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/c0x-features-
suppo...](https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/c0x-features-supported-by-
intel-c-compiler)

IBM just realeased XLC with partial C++11 support.

Others are even worse.

~~~
TillE
And odd bits of proposed C++17. Picking the low-hanging fruit, I imagine,
based on their discussion of the difficulty in supporting other features.

I'm waiting impatiently for expression SFINAE. I like the features of C++ that
let you write dynamic-esque code that's evaluated at compile time. It enables
little bits of cleverness that save you from large complicated solutions.

> outside the open source world

Which is quite large, considering that Clang and GCC are the standard
compilers for just about every major non-Microsoft platform, including the
mobile ones.

~~~
plorkyeran
The C++17 bits are things proposed by people on the VC++ team, since verifying
that something is actually implementable is an important part of writing a
good proposal.

~~~
StephanTLavavej
By my count, _none_ of VC 2015 RTM's C++17 features will have been proposed by
MS. N3922 auto and N4086 trigraphs were proposed by Googlers. Same for another
Core feature that might be checked in. In the Library, I just checked in
void_t, invoke(), and trivially copyable reference_wrapper, none of which I
proposed (or anyone else at MS). I did propose auto_ptr/etc.'s removal which
was voted into C++17, but it's too late for me to remove that stuff from 2015
RTM.

------
jarjoura
I remember reading that Microsoft was moving the WPF framework into
maintenance mode as they focus on the WinRT variant of UI development.
Interesting that from the release notes, WPF appears to be getting feature
development again. Hard to know without Windows 10 consumer announcements if
Microsoft internally is back-tracking on the idea of fullscreen desktop apps.

~~~
Encosia
Visual Studio itself is a WPF app, for what it's worth. I can't imagine Visual
Studio being rewritten as a "Modern" app any time soon. So, it makes sense
that MS will continue to invest in WPF.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Parts of VS may have a WPF UI, but I can assure you the vast majority of the
codebase is C++.

~~~
Encosia
When no dialogs are open, the overwhelming majority of the UI is WPF now
though, to my knowledge. I remember running debug builds of 2010 that showed
paint rectangles and there was basically nothing that wasn't WPF even in that
first WPF version.

------
taspeotis
I was really surprised to read this:

    
    
        We have rebuilt the XAML language service on top of the .NET
        Compiler Platform ("Roslyn") to provide an improved XAML editing
        experience with rich IntelliSense that is faster and more reliable.
    

My understanding was that Roslyn was heavily geared towards languages that are
largely procedural like C# and VB.NET. So functional languages, like F#,
aren't suited to being parsed by Roslyn. But all of a sudden they're using
Roslyn with a declarative language (XAML)?

~~~
useerup
Having used XAML recently for purposes not even related to WPF, I can
definitively see what this might bring.

XAML is at its core a format to describe an object graph declaratively. The
objects can be any .NET object.

The current XAML editor already understands a lot about the objects you
describe - i.e. it loads the assembly and introspects the types to give you
intellisense while editing. The current one is not without its quirks and
bugs, however.

I'd be thrilled to have a new, robust editor that intrinsically understands
classes, properties, value converters etc to offer more assistance when
writing raw XAML.

------
graycat
Apparently

VS -- Visual Studio

ALM -- Application Lifestyle Management

CTP -- Community Technology Preview

TFS -- Team Foundation Server

